
Making GitLab Faster - nearlythere
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/02/25/making-gitlab-faster/
======
Rafert
Interesting read. As a GitLab.com user the speed improvements in the last 3
months have been very noticeable and appreciated :)

~~~
jobvandervoort
That's great to hear.

GitLab.com improvements are two-fold: in one way, we're making GitLab itself
much faster [0], while also working on the (stability and speed of)
infrastructure of GitLab.com [1].

[0]:
[https://about.gitlab.com/2016/02/22/gitlab-8-5-released/](https://about.gitlab.com/2016/02/22/gitlab-8-5-released/)

[1]: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
com/operations/issues/42](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/operations/issues/42)

------
dogweather
Awesome - really happy to see improvements here.

It looks like the front-end can use some attention too: PageSpeed Score is
C(79%):

    
    
      https://gtmetrix.com/reports/gitlab.com/57l7nHlc
    

IMO, this is the most valuable measurement. Server response time is just a
proxy for end user experience.

